# JBL J325A Speaker 3 Way Crossover



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Got a chance to pick up a pair. Any thoughts?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

You're buying just the crossovers? They might have some good parts you can disassemble and use in other crossovers. Otherwise, unless you are building an exact clone of whatever system these were designed for any pre-made crossover is pretty useless.


----------

